# Fenwick Iron Feather Momentum



## stefan08 (18. Februar 2012)

Moin Jungs:m

Ich wollte euch mal fragen ob jemand von euch, erfahrung mit den beiden ruten hat?

Iron Feather Momentum 3m 8-32g

Iron Feather Momentum 3m 12-48g

Ich weiß nicht welche von beiden ruten
ich mir kaufen soll :g

Am liebsten fische ich Snaps in 25g.
Es gibt auch Tage wo ich von 9g-16g Fische.

Ich suche die Rute die beides kann! 
Ich habe keine lust mit zwei Stöckern ans Wasser zu gehen.

Ich würde mich über eure Antworten freuen#6


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Iron Feather Momentum*



stefan08 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs:m
> 
> Ich wollte euch mal fragen ob jemand von euch, erfahrung mit den beiden ruten hat?
> 
> ...



ganz klar die 8-32g.

Kurze Erklärung: Ich hab die IF II in 8-32 und die wird mit den 25g vom Snaps problemlos fertig.
Hingegen ist meine Shimano Aspire 10-40g für die leichte
Spinnfischerei unter 18g eher etwas zu steif.
Ausserdem soll wohl die Momentum noch etwas straffer als die
Vorgängerin sein.


----------



## Carper one (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Iron Feather Momentum*

Hi ich habe die Iron Feather Momentum 3m 8-32g in Kombo mit ner Ryobi zauber. Die Rute wird mit so ziehmlich allem fertig. Ich fische problemlos 16 g köder sie wurde aber auch schon mit nem 50 g mini Pilker locker fertig.

Macht auch beim Drill ne gute Figur.

Für welchen preis würdest sie bekommen??

Echte Empfehlung !!!

Grüße


----------



## stefan08 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Iron Feather Momentum*

Ok  8-32g und einen pilker von 50g?|bigeyes

Ich würde sie unter 200 euro bekommen !

Und ich möchte mir auf jeden fall eine von beiden kaufen:g

Die IF II ist ja auch ne geile rute aber diese Metallringe
Machen mir einfach zuviel krach


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Iron Feather Momentum*



stefan08 schrieb:


> Die IF II ist ja auch ne geile rute aber diese Metallringe
> Machen mir einfach zuviel krach



Das stimmt, aber man kann ja neue draufmachen #6


----------



## stefan08 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Iron Feather Momentum*

Ja das könnte man machen#6 muss man aber nicht es gibt ja dafür die Momentum:q nein  spaß|supergri also Jari_St.Pauli 
Du sagst die 8-32g kommt bestens mit 25g klar ? Momentan 
bin ich fast so weit die 8-32g zu kaufen :vik:
Da ich ja auch kleine leichte Küstenblinker und Wobbler Fische:g

Leute ich wünsche euch allen ganz Dicke Fette Forellen #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Iron Feather Momentum*

Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann gibt es die Momentum 
ab dem Wochenende auch bei Moritz im Angebot. #h (Futterfestflyer ist noch nicht online)

EDIT: ja ist sie ab 159€


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Iron Feather Momentum*

Bei dem Kurs und Interesse würde ich früh aufstehen, denn die sind sicherlich schnell vergriffen (wie die IFII in der Vergangenheit)- obwohl Moritz immer gute Stückzhalen vorrätig hat...


----------



## Carper one (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Iron Feather Momentum*

Ich hab die momentum auch vor anderthalb Jahren bei Moritz erworben, 159,- Top Preis

50 g Jup da haste richtig gelesen, ich trete gerne zum beweis an.

Der 50g Versuch war aus der Not geboren, viel Wind und Große Wellen und ich wollte unbedingt noch das ein oder andere Dörschchen (mefo Schonzeit) erbeuten. Mit dem 20g Snaps war bei den Bedingungen nicht viel auszurichten also diesen schon ewig und drei tage in meiner box vor sich hin wegetierenden mini Pilker ran und gen Horrizont damit. Fazit war, werfen kein Problem. Gefangen habe ich trotzdem nix#c:q

grüße


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Iron Feather Momentum*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Bei dem Kurs und Interesse würde ich früh aufstehen, denn die sind sicherlich schnell vergriffen (wie die IFII in der Vergangenheit)- obwohl Moritz immer gute Stückzhalen vorrätig hat...



Schaun ma mal, bei den Futterpreisen wird es da 
am Wochenende bestimmt richtig abgehen. |uhoh:

Ich denke ich werde mir das Spektakel mal am Samstag an tun
und wenn dann da noch so eine IFM herum steht... #c |rolleyes


----------



## stefan08 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Iron Feather Momentum*

So nun bin ich Stolzer Besitzer einer 
 Iron Feather Momentum 3m 8-32g:vik:


----------



## Franky D (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Iron Feather Momentum*

na dann erstmal herzlichen glückflunsch^^ dann lass mal hören wie sie so is würde mich auch interessieren da ich derzeit auch noch nach einer neuen mefo peitsche die augen und ühler am austrecken bin


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Iron Feather Momentum*



stefan08 schrieb:


> So nun bin ich Stolzer Besitzer einer
> Iron Feather Momentum 3m 8-32g:vik:



Ich auch :vik:
Konnte heute gleich eingeweiht werden, super Rute fürs Forellenfischen #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Iron Feather Momentum*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich auch :vik:
> Konnte heute gleich eingeweiht werden, super Rute fürs Forellenfischen #6


 

Wie würdest du das ideale WG einschätzen? Suche noch eine
Ergänzung zu meiner IF II mit 12-48gr.


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Iron Feather Momentum*

Moin Jürgen, um das zu beantworten muss ich erst noch ein paar Mal damit los ziehen. Heute konnte ich aufgrund des Windes nicht viel experimentieren, max heute war 28gr Gno, min war 16gr Moresilda. Beides ging hervorragend, so mal ins Blaue vermutet denke ich das die Angaben so ganz gut hin kommen. Aber wie gesagt, lass ich erst noch mal ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln. #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Iron Feather Momentum*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Jürgen, um das zu beantworten muss ich erst noch ein paar Mal damit los ziehen. Heute konnte ich aufgrund des Windes nicht viel experimentieren, max heute war 28gr Gno, min war 16gr Moresilda. Beides ging hervorragend, so mal ins Blaue vermutet denke ich das die Angaben so ganz gut hin kommen. Aber wie gesagt, lass ich erst noch mal ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln. #h


 

Danke,#6

ist doch schon mal eine erste Aussage. Könnte also durchaus
eine Abrundung zu meiner darstellen.
Bin an weiteren Erfahrungen interessiert.:m
Schönes WE.


----------



## stefan08 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Iron Feather Momentum*

Ja cool :g ich werde meine rute nächste woche auch auf Herz und Nieren testen
Bericht kommt....:m


----------



## stefan08 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Iron Feather Momentum*

So konnte heute meine  IF-Momentum 8-32g testen:vik:
habe angefangen mit 12g fliegt ganz gut.
15g fliegt weit
18g fliegt weiter
20g fliegt sehr sehr weit:k
23g fliegt auch sehr sehr weit#6
25g finde ich, ist das maximum für diese rute!!!
meine Persöhnliche Bewertung: Mit einem 20g Snap bewaffnet, ist die rute eine absolut geile Mefopeitsche #6

Ich habe den Nachbau von der IF II
( Skorpion Carbon Maiden Seatrout Handmade 3m 12-44g )
Ist 100% der Blank von Fenwick#6und sieht ganz genau so aus|supergri und gibt es für 100euro
nur mal ein kleiner Tip:q
Ich merke keinen unterschied !!!


----------

